# man jumps into creek to rescue starving pit bull from drowning



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Good man.

I would love to catch someone doing something like this to a dog. Im a baseball fan. There is a baseball bat in my trunk. Nuf said.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't understand people. Rocks in the harness? Really??


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Why is that so surprising? Its one of the reasons that if aliens landed in my yard, got out, and asked "WTF is going on down here?", I would be embarrassed to be human.

At least this depraved genius didnt use enough rocks to do the job.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I think a baseball bat is to kind for people like that!!!! These things make me cry and extremely furious at the same time, the picture alone WTF is wrong with people!!! There are far to many cases like this. Reason why I like dogs better than people. 

And they keep saying Pit Bulls are the dangerous ones I THINK NOT!!!!!!


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

That is horrible. Good thing that someone that doesn't have a completely black heart was there to save him.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Like I've always said, I am pretty liberal which means I'm supposed to be against the death penalty.

But I tell you, I would flip the switch on this guy then go on with my day as if nothing happened. And I'm serious, I am naturally really empathetic to people making mistakes in life. 

But seriously, someone doing an act like this is so freaking heinous, so evil... that I don't feel like there is any hope for them. 

Again, I would flip the switch on this guy, smile at his family... tell them I did them a favor. I might drop by the shelter afterwards to see if this Dog needs a home. Then, since I'm in Charleston, I'd see if the conditions were good for kiteboarding and I'd be off to enjoy my day.

I hope they find this SOB.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Rvent said:


> I think a baseball bat is to kind for people like that!!!! These things make me cry and extremely furious at the same time, the picture alone WTF is wrong with people!!! There are far to many cases like this. Reason why I like dogs better than people.
> 
> And they keep saying Pit Bulls are the dangerous ones I THINK NOT!!!!!!



Every Pit I have been around has been the most people loving, playful, goofy Dog...

I'm nearly convinced that any Pit that is human agressive has been made that way by some evil human.

I hope man pays for how he's treated this great breed someday. 

Maybe God will ask us why we fought, abused, neglected, persecuted this beautiful breed some day. We won't have an answer. We'll just shrug our shoulders.`


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I know this is a little dramatic but it is what it is. I just read a story about a man in the UK sentenced Monday to 6 months in jail for beating his Staffordshire Terrier to death a year ago with, of all things, a baseball bat. My reaction was immediate and sure - I forgot about happening to catch one of these monsters in the act, that would just be luck. I realized what really I want to do is go out and actively hunt them down, the ones that dont get arrested or the ones that do and are released ROR or out on bail waiting for a court somewhere to most likely hand down the equivalent of a smack on the pee pee. Ya know, teach them the error of their ways and then make them rue the day they were born. 

Defending dogs that cant defend themselves. 

Silent, swift and deadly.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> Every Pit I have been around has been the most people loving, playful, goofy Dog...
> 
> I'm nearly convinced that any Pit that is human agressive has been made that way by some evil human.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% I have 2 pits now, I had 3 but my male passed recently, Although I love all dogs I am and always will be owned by pit bulls


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

thegoodstuff said:


> I know this is a little dramatic but it is what it is. I just read a story about a man in the UK sentenced Monday to 6 months in jail for beating his Staffordshire Terrier to death a year ago with, of all things, a baseball bat. My reaction was immediate and sure - I forgot about happening to catch one of these monsters in the act, that would just be luck. I realized what really I want to do is go out and actively hunt them down, the ones that dont get arrested or the ones that do and are released ROR or out on bail waiting for a court somewhere to most likely hand down the equivalent of a smack on the pee pee. Ya know, teach them the error of their ways and then make them rue the day they were born.
> 
> Defending dogs that cant defend themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Rvent said:


> thegoodstuff said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is a little dramatic but it is what it is. I just read a story about a man in the UK sentenced Monday to 6 months in jail for beating his Staffordshire Terrier to death a year ago with, of all things, a baseball bat. My reaction was immediate and sure - I forgot about happening to catch one of these monsters in the act, that would just be luck. I realized what really I want to do is go out and actively hunt them down, the ones that dont get arrested or the ones that do and are released ROR or out on bail waiting for a court somewhere to most likely hand down the equivalent of a smack on the pee pee. Ya know, teach them the error of their ways and then make them rue the day they were born.
> ...


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Rvent said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be up for that but we should probably have Natalie delete this thread if we go that route.
> ...


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Anyone who would do that is one sick individual! Makes you wonder if they also have a serial killer in that area!

Thank God this Guy Alton was there to rescue that poor dog! By doing so he also saved the other dogs life!
So in fact he saved 2 dogs lives with his selfless act of kindness. Not just anyone would jump into freezing water. Many would let their fingers do the walking and call for help.

My prayers are with the two poor dogs!

I hope that he-Alton is recognized for saving the drowning dog and helping in finding the other dog! I wish him well, with many blessings and may he have good Karma follow him for having saved these dogs! :amen:


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Rvent said:


> Everything but swift, more like slow and painful!


That'll work.


----------

